# Dudley Gala/Hippodrome, Dudley, Nov 2010



## Angelus (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I think this has been done to the death but its well worth a see. Although I seem to have issues with these bingo places as like I did at the Kings Heath Gala I cut my self again getting in. 

This is a immense place with stairs going everywhere. Nice basement area to with the old stairs for the entrance. God damn battery had failed me though by this time (I must remember to charge them)

Not much sign of pikies. Well not as much as I thought there would be. Could smell weed in parts though and many reports elsewhere with reports of Chavs using it. No one here tonight though

Anyway on to the pics














































































I loved this place though and would tell anyone to have a look. Added bonus of the lights to. We spent about 3 hours in there and I guess there was more to see.


----------



## gingrove (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you sure it's closed not just between sessions? it looks far too good to be abandoned!


----------



## Angelus (Nov 11, 2010)

Its very closed lol


----------



## Lamb Phall (Nov 11, 2010)

Is that a ghost or your mate in the second to last picture standing at the top of the stairs 

See him again in the eleventh picture too


----------

